# Whats your take?



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a question for all. If you hire a guide(captain) for a day of inshore fishing. NO matter the targeted species would you want your guide(captain) to fish along with you for the day? I feel that would be PAYING your guide(captain) to fish, which would kinda be like sponsoring that person to get their string stretched for the day. WHAT if he/she outfished you , how would that make you feel? Furthermore how would you feel landing your guides(captain) big catch, would that not turn you into a instant mate? Better get your client a consortium card. Would you rather see your picture on the WWW. with your trophy catch , or a picture of your guide(captain) holding their trophy catch? I understand hooking a fish and passing your rod off to your client ,if they can not get one hooked up on their own, or your client feels you deserve to crank one up because they have had such a great day, .....................would you(captain) cross that line? Now how about if you had ten rods go off all at the same time and only six people onboard(OH MY GOD WHAT DO I DO) as a mate I have NEVER seen a CAPTAIN run to the cockpit and start cranking............................. Just looking for some honest answers here folks. ...... BENT RODS AND TIGHTLINES BLAKE  opcorn:


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

I usually fish on my friends boats, but I've been on charters as well. The captain shouldn't be fishing if he is running a charter. He's on your time. I've never seen the captain of a charter vessel fishing while running a charter though.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmmm. opcorn:


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

dayum!
that's a lot o' questions in one post.
Should be a good long thread....

IMO, handoffs in the bluewater are the norm.

Inshore, in some ways, ain't as easy as trolling in a likely spot or temp break offshore and waiting for a strike. Extra line in the water by a capt or mate could be using an additional technique to pick up on what the fish are doing. Of course, a handoff would be the appropriate thing when hooked up.


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

craig paige is the best inshore captain around here period. he fishes on EVERY charter and hands the rod over. if you are fishing on an INSHORE charter, its probably going to be in your best interest to have all of the help you can get. i.e. in general if you are getting an inshore charter in the first place, you more than likely are not an experienced inshore angler. given there will be the oddball im in from outta town charter etc.., money is typically not the limiting factor here. offshore charters are different. not every one has a boat capable of offshore fishing, or knows someone with one who they can ho with. on the rare occassion, that an experienced fisherman comes in town and wants to fish inshore, he should be able to say hey im paying for it, just put me on the fish and net it when i am ready. a smart man will work all of this out with the captain before he leaves the dock.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

there are a million variables that factor into how someone will think when the captain grabs the rod and catches a fish. 

if the fishing has been good, but the customer hasn't been able to land a fish then maybe the captain grabbing the rod and demonstrating how to correctly do it would be a positive thing.
on the other hand if the fishing has been crappy and the captain grabs the rod and picks off a fish when the opportunity strikes, then it might not go over well with the customer -- nothing was taught either.

i'm in the sportfishing business and i'm interested in what everyone has to say, but on my boat i hardly ever fish. i think a good captain can use his/her own discretion and know exactly when its appropriate to pick up the rod and fish. everyone is differen't and some folks love it when the pro picks up the rod and makes the perfect presentaion and catches the fish -- others may not appreciate the captain "showing them up".
its definately a touchey subject.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

I've never taken a charter, at least not one where I've ever paid anyone to take me fishin. The way I look at it is if I'm offshore, I don't want to see the Capt. outta the crows nest unless he's gettin me a :beer:. If your inshore, which I believe is alot more technical than deepdropping or trolling some baits I would think you would want to watch the capt fish and learn from his technique. I don't understand how someone would be upset if they didn't catch as many of the capt or felt like he was showing them up. He's a guide for god sakes, he's supposed to be good at it. Now, if your client is really struggling it might not be so cool to slay fish in front of em, but then again if they suck at it that much you may have to just to save face. I guess you could hand them the rod after you get it hooked up. Not my style though, I'm catchin my own, what am I like 10 or something? I think I'd be borderline pissed off if somebody handed me a rod after they hooked up with a fish. lol I also think every customer you have is gonna be different, some may not mind it, some maybe. I think as long as they are catchin fish they probably wouldn't care what the capt doing. 

Ben


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

hook up all at once just leave the rods in that rod holders and letum sing unless the fish is a big one and tell the client to go a head and get it before he spools ya. as for handing the rod off that is a touchy subject to some. if he is a guy that hasnt hardly ever fished i think he would love to go ahead and catch that one but if they guy clearly knows how to fish id just leave him alone.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

Out Sick said:


> I've never taken a charter, at least not one where I've ever paid anyone to take me fishin. The way I look at it is if I'm offshore, I don't want to see the Capt. outta the crows nest unless he's gettin me a :beer:. If your inshore, which I believe is alot more technical than deepdropping or trolling some baits I would think you would want to watch the capt fish and learn from his technique. I don't understand how someone would be upset if they didn't catch as many of the capt or felt like he was showing them up. He's a guide for god sakes, he's supposed to be good at it. Now, if your client is really struggling it might not be so cool to slay fish in front of em, but then again if they suck at it that much you may have to just to save face. I guess you could hand them the rod after you get it hooked up. Not my style though, I'm catchin my own, what am I like 10 or something? I think I'd be borderline pissed off if somebody handed me a rod after they hooked up with a fish. lol I also think every customer you have is gonna be different, some may not mind it, some maybe. I think as long as they are catchin fish they probably wouldn't care what the capt doing.
> 
> Ben



you'd be surprised how folks act. for me, i'd rather not even make a cast because i would hate to catch a fish that my customer could have caught and trust me it would mean a whole lot more to them than it does for me.
as far and getting upset if the captain is catching more fish -- that should never be the case -- i don't care if the person has never picked up a rod before. catching fish is an important part and pays my bills, but not the only thing that you should bring back with you after a trip. if your not there to learn anything then buy your fish at the market and save yourself some cash. i'm not trying to sound like jerk, but i think that a day on the water with a professional should be informative and entertaining.
its seems to me like there are a lot of captains out there, but very few of them are great at what they do. 
i've booked a few charters myself that were a total disaster. i once hired a guy out of hatteras village in the fall to take me out and catch alberts on the fly and it was great fishing. after me and my buds were tired of that i asked if he could run us back to the sound and try to find a school of reds -- sure he says. we find a school of about a hundred over slot fish and i pick one off with my eight weight and release him asap. my friends were trying hard to get one of those fish on the fly, it finally happens and we bring another fish to the boat and release it. okay so now all but one of us has accomplished what we sat out for. its getting close to 4pm and were basically in sight of hatteras marina and my friend is on the bow ready to cast to the school when they come back. sure enough the fish start coming in range and boom the capt. grabs a spinning rod and a spoon and casts it way out to the school and hooks one up and tries to hand it off to my friend that is on the front of the boat with fly rod in hand. he refuses the rod and capt. brings the fish in throws him in the box and says its time to go in. this does not go over well with my friend or the rest of us for that matter. get back to the dock give this guy his grease and he offers us the fish he caught and we refuse and leave with a really bad taste in our mouths.
what a great day of fishing he showed us, but picking up that rod and catching that redfish basically spoiled the day. my friends still joke about captain dumba$$ to this day.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

chadwickfeesh said:


> what a great day of fishing he showed us, but picking up that rod and catching that redfish basically spoiled the day. my friends still joke about captain dumba$$ to this day.


I didn't think of like that, even though in your case it sounds like he did what you paid him to and the reds were just a late afternoon bonus. Still sucks though, like you said, sounds like he kinda ruined the day. I bet everything would have been fine if he woud have just stayed long enough to let you buddy get one too though or would you guys frowned upon him for catchin one? And I agree, offering you the fish was a bit ridiculous especially if you just released yours right in front of him. 

Ben


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

blakester said:


> I ............................. Just looking for some honest answers here folks. ...... BENT RODS AND TIGHTLINES BLAKE  opcorn:


Just looking to stir up the debate between you and Dave again I suspect.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

Out Sick said:


> I didn't think of like that, even though in your case it sounds like he did what you paid him to and the reds were just a late afternoon bonus. Still sucks though, like you said, sounds like he kinda ruined the day. I bet everything would have been fine if he woud have just stayed long enough to let you buddy get one too though or would you guys frowned upon him for catchin one? And I agree, offering you the fish was a bit ridiculous especially if you just released yours right in front of him.
> 
> Ben


yeah, if he'd just waited long enough for my friend to at least make a cast at them it would have been okay with everyone. instead he used a spinning rod that is much easier to cast long and hooked up and moved the school in the wrong direction.:--|
if the captain would have grabbed one of our fly rods and got a fish then it would have been totally cool to see him do that.


----------



## redneckranger (Jan 19, 2006)

Honestly if I'm Catching and having a good day I wouldn't mind the Captain grabbing and catching a few himself ( why not share in the fun). If its terrible and everyone is skunking the Captain should not grab a rod to be honest. I guess it boils down to how the day is going and the situation at hand


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Me and dave are friends, rick c , and have a mutual respect for each others ability, his reply would be welcome here, done with stirring the pot! Like the post said just lookin for some answers. Thanks blake


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*My Take*

Well here is how I feel about it . The reason people fish with me is because they want to catch big Trout. Almost everyone who fishes with me catches the biggest Trout of their life. They pay me to teach them how to do just that. I allways fish when I guide because for one they don't know how to fish like I do or they would allready be catching 10 lb Trout.I allways put the boat in perfect position and give them first crack at every hole. Many ,many times just like last nite when the fellow netted the 12 pounder for me I was fishing behind the clients. He also netted two 8 lb and two 6lb trout that I caught after he had fished ahead of me. They pay me for the education. The fellow that netted the 12 pounder for me had just caught one over 7 lbs. , the biggest trout of his life a couple cast before and had lost one that was huge. Anyway if is impossible to teach guys to fish like I do without showing them. Otherwise they wouldn't catch any fish. It is much more complex than just saying there they are boy's go get them. The finer points are the diffrence in catchin 5 lb trout and catching ten pound Trout. I have an 11 and this fish over 12 allready this year and I'm booked solid with mostly repeat customers till march.So from a customers point of view I must be doing something right. Capt. David Hester, Fishy Business Charters....I didn't post the pic the client did.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

When I wrote the first response I hadn't thought about the smaller inshore charters. I could see how a captain/guide would need to demonstrate technic, help locate fish, etc., etc.. Usually when I think about charters for some reason I have in my mind bluewater trolling, or head boats. I've never hired an inshore guide like that. If I was on a guided trip such as that I don't think I'd ever have a problem as long as I had a rod in my hand.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I know some pretty good guides down in Florida that just would not crank one in. Maybe there old school? They fish for the most difficult fish that swim the shallows,permit, bonefish, tarpon. Pretty sure they use only bait and not lures. I guess it would be ok. to show your client how to do it till they got the hang of things, kadence and such while lure fishing. Just have never thought about getting paid a large amount of money to fish along side a client. WOW that must be awsome. I guess some people can really do it . Maybe im old school but thats america aint it great! Hey Surf Rat save me some charters for next year would ya, I think Im gonna call Jerrys kids and get my mirror lures and rapala husky jerks back, I love the ones with the oranges on the belly.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

well for me its good to know what you guys think because i would like to be an inshore charter captain when im out of school. I know its going to come faster then i think well hope it does at least


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

blakester said:


> I know some pretty good guides down in Florida that just would not crank one in. Maybe there old school? They fish for the most difficult fish that swim the shallows,permit, bonefish, tarpon. Pretty sure they use only bait and not lures. I guess it would be ok. to show your client how to do it till they got the hang of things, kadence and such while lure fishing. Just have never thought about getting paid a large amount of money to fish along side a client. WOW that must be awsome. I guess some people can really do it . Maybe im old school but thats america aint it great! Hey Surf Rat save me some charters for next year would ya, I think Im gonna call Jerrys kids and get my mirror lures and rapala husky jerks back, I love the ones with the oranges on the belly.


I just fished with one of those guides last month (Pat Bracher), & he kept a permit rod baited & ready to go in a rod holder up on his poling platform all day (there was also one set up for me on the front casting deck). He took his out of the holder twice the whole day. The 1st time, the fish was behind the boat, so there was no way I could get a cast off at it. He said " that looks like a permit back there" & in one motion he had reached down, grabbed the rod, made the cast & pulled the bait back even w/ the fish. Then he turns to me & says " trade me rods". As soon as I get the rod in my hands, drag starts rippin' & 15 min later, I've got my 1st permit. The 2nd time, I've got probably my 15th cuda hooked up & he says " trade me rods", a few minutes later I have my 2nd permit & then I finish catching the cuda. 

I spent the last 2+ hrs of the charter w/ a permit rod in my hand not worrying about the cudas. It was by far the most difficult fishing I have ever done. Trying to cast an unwieghted crab accurately, in a 15 knot cross wind to a fish that you can barely see about 60-80 ft away. I got probably 30 shots on about 10 fish, & couldn't get it right. The one cast, that I did everything right (according to Pat), the fish still didn't eat it. It was pretty obvious that Pat was getting a little frustrated although the stayed pleasant & professional, but he was not nearly as frustrated as I was with myself. 

To answer your original question, I'm very glad that he made the two casts that he did, but I would have been pretty annoyed if he had reeled either of those fish in himself.

At the end of the day he said I had done a good job. I said "thanks for the kind words, but as near as I can tell, I was suckin' out there today". 

If any of you are going to be in the lower keys, I would highly recommend booking a trip w/ Pat. He works really hard to put you on the fish & just expects you to fish hard for them ( or at least that's the impression I got).


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

One of these days I gotta get down there with Pat.

I'd love a trip on The Pelican someday, too. 

So little time, so little money ... .

Just for the record. David Hester is one hell of a charter captain. I learn something from him each time I fish with him - on the beach, pier or boat.

Same with Blake. He's one FHB. When he gets his captain's license, that's gonna be one boat that will surely put ya'll on some fish. 

Both those guys have forgotten more about fishin' than most of us will ever know.

Not to mention they're both so polite with such small egos.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I would think if the customer needs help or needs to be shown how to do what is needed then teaching them would be the pro thing to do but as the capt. you are being paid to to wait on the customer hand and foot,, when I went out on Catos boat I busted off my shock leader and as I was getting ready to tie one back on out of no where the mate had one tided on for me, he smiled and said "Thats my job" 

Now if the customer is having a great day and says you ought to fish to then it's on but ya still have to keep one eye on the customer and be ready to set your stuff aside at all times.

Blake, as you said "The customer is footing the bill" and if they tell all their buddies "This guy bends over backwards to make sure you catch fish" you will do a hail of a business.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*Jeff*

You are a funny guy. Come get your rod before someone steals it out of my driveway. There are some guys that want me to hook the fish and hand them the rod but that is not the kind of people that usually fish with me. I do have one customer that just sits there talking to me while I hook him fish after fish. He loves it. Honestly for any self respecting fisherman that is an insult. They had rather learn by example. If you don't want your guide to fish then I ain't bringing your A$$ fishing. No amount of money is worth trying to teach someone to fish at this level without showing them. Anyone that thinks they can learn what I am doing by me telling them or watching a couple cast may be beyond help.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I'll call you in the morning. If you don't have a charter, I'll swing by your house on my way to work.

I'll be in my yak Monday if you're gonna be there.

I parked next to you last Wednesday, but I had to leave for work before you got back to the ramp.

I need to meet up with Kayak Kevin tomorrow, too. So I'll have to play it by ear.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Jeff from one FHB to another thank you I think.


----------



## chadwickfeesh (Nov 13, 2008)

i think i'd rather pay some folks on here to paint me a velvet portrait of a whales vagina than go fishing with them.opcorn:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats a good one, hahahahaha


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

chadwickfeesh said:


> i think i'd rather pay some folks on here to paint me a velvet portrait of a whales vagina than go fishing with them.opcorn:


You can keep your money, pm me yor address and I'll send you an issue of Big 'Uns. You'll have to supply the velvet backdrop though, should look great on your wall.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*That's fine*

How many 8 lb Trout have you or your customer's caught. My guess would be....NONE.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*News Jeff / 05 Grand Slam/Blake*

"One of these days I gotta get down there with Pat.

I'd love a trip on The Pelican someday, too." 

Jeff, you gotta do it... Best of the Best. I've known those Damn Bracher twins since(well to long to mention) and can't think of anyone or two I'd rather be outfished by

05 GS,

If you can master 10% of what your Uncle Vic can teach you... You will find yourself being considered one of the best of the best !

Blake,

I agree with Dave...I've paid to fish to get an education and what better way than to have the Capt. show you.

You will make a good Capt. my friend... Just wish your targeted fish would keep you busy during drum season

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Thats a good one buddy, but i have to admit i hope my book will be empty at that time. Unless its a late, late night bite for the DRUM ofcourse.


----------



## TimKan7719 (Apr 4, 2008)

JUST MY Humble Oppinion.

If your paying for the charter you should hopefully be catching some fish. If you are and the Captin picks up a rod and Catches some fish as well I dont see a problem with that but thats just me, I know some guys that dont like it. If you have a problem with anything durring the trip man up and talk to the Captin about it, dont be rude or disrespectful about it use tact, you will be amazed how understanding they can be. Only thing I have ever asked of a Captin is to put us on fish so my younger brother can Catch something. My younger brother has Celrebal Palsy, I have never had a bad day fishing with him. Once had a Captin take a rod and heave a lure to some feeding fish and hook one and help my brother reel it in while my older brother, our friend mike, and I were reeling in fish. That day my younger brother caught his limit of fish and they were big. The Captin got a big tip, for doing a great job!!!!!
On a Side note, Most trips I take with the exception of tuna and halabit, I ask that no fish we are bringing on board be gaffed and tell them we will land any fish that need to be landed. Have never had a captin take problem with that.
Tight Lines,
Tim


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

IN2win

thankyou but i dont ever think i will match up to what he can do and has done. just hopen someday soon ill be able to be a guide just like him though.

thankyou again alex

and blake im sure youll make one hell ofa captain if you can fish just as good out ofa boat than off the pier.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd let him fish too. I like seeing people catch fish and obviously he loves to fish if he's guiding. I'm the kind of guy who hands off the rods to other people (especially kids on piers) but I wouldn't want a handed off inshore fish, just doesn't do anything for me. Offshore where I have little experience or if he can get to the rod and set the hook before I can, sure. 

If it's slow I'd like another rod in the water to see if he can put a hook in any and then do what he does. 

If we're trolling then I would expect him to drive the boat and me handle the rods. 

It depends on the specific fisherman, but I don't think the captain should just pick up a rod from the get go.

Just my .02.


----------



## Hollybrooke (Nov 18, 2008)

For me I would like to try it myself. If I'm stinking up the place, then I would like for the Capt. to recognize the suckage and suggest a cadence or describe a better technique for me to try. After adapting to the Capt.'s suggestion if I was still not catching, I would expect for the Captain to take a rod and let me watch him so I could mimic what he does. I feel like a passed rod isn't really "catching". Would love to get on a charter with you Blake.


----------



## in2win (Dec 18, 2003)

*Think Positive*



05 grand slam said:


> IN2win
> 
> thankyou but i dont ever think i will match up to what he can do and has done. just hopen someday soon ill be able to be a guide just like him though.
> 
> ...


Alex,

I grew up kind of between the likes of your Uncle Vic,Mike Hayes,George Wood, Big D and the Bracher twins. We all had our dreams of being professional fishermen and made them work to the point we wanted them to.

Again THINK POSITIVE !!!

CATCHEMUP,

Mike


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Letem fish. Atleast if Im not catching fish, and he is, all things equal in tackle, I know it's my fault.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

Just hopen that that day will come soon for me to be able to share my passion of fishing with someone who has never before and to see them catch their first fish or their first trip in a boat to go fishing. cannt amagine the feeling


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

*What was that one i heard the other day?*

I think this was it,

"Any one who wants to get into charter fishing needs to have their head examined.".

Now that was just between one fishermen and another though, maybe those guys really do make a lot of money and get a lot of notariaty, and what have you? Maybe they just fish some two hundred some odd days a year and the rest of the time they spend doing as they please?? 

I love it when i see this-> ( for sale: Turnkey charter operation! great idea!)


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I say to each his own...................


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

ok hold on... so leaving your pin rig on the pier, having someone else hook up a cobia on it while your rig breaks makes you an FHB now????


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I definitely want them to fish...so I can show them a better way...


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

*Sound like this could be a funny tale*



NTKG said:


> ok hold on... so leaving your pin rig on the pier, having someone else hook up a cobia on it while your rig breaks makes you an FHB now????


Please tell us more...... Was it one of those breaks from the end of the pier with the would be fisher person in a daze when they returned? Would explain the break off.

opcorn:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Finseeker*



jcarroll said:


> I think this was it,
> 
> "Any one who wants to get into charter fishing needs to have their head examined.".
> 
> ...


Know any good doctors?????? hahahaha:beer:opcorn:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Scissor knot*



NTKG said:


> ok hold on... so leaving your pin rig on the pier, having someone else hook up a cobia on it while your rig breaks makes you an FHB now????


 Take it easy on old news Jeff, you know he wants it just as bad as us...still watin on my call from NTKG:fishing:


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Hollybrooke said:


> For me I would like to try it myself. If I'm stinking up the place, then I would like for the Capt. to recognize the suckage and suggest a cadence or describe a better technique for me to try. After adapting to the Capt.'s suggestion if I was still not catching, I would expect for the Captain to take a rod and let me watch him so I could mimic what he does. I feel like a passed rod isn't really "catching". Would love to get on a charter with you Blake.


 :redface: Blush, anytime....


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

blake have skills pshhh he dont have none!

he has lots of luck  thats what i call it


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Luck is when oportunity meets preperation, and I stay prepared as much as I can, young plank hopper.............


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I live by the six P`s ?You ask?........PISS POOR PREPERATION = PISS POOR PRODUCTION.


----------



## jcarroll (Nov 18, 2008)

Do you eat?


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

haha i know you are all the time. I try to be thats why im always over loaded when im walkin up lol. 7 rods a bookbag tackel bag and most of all cooler filled with food drinks ice and when i go home filled with fish


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> ok hold on... so leaving your pin rig on the pier, having someone else hook up a cobia on it while your rig breaks makes you an FHB now????


OK, here's the deal.

I put big ol' jumpin' mullet on my pin rig one day last Summer. The big f***er dies about 10 minutes later. Well, I shouldn't have clipped the tail so high on that fish. 

Mistake #1.

The fish dies, and my daughter wants to go swimmin'. So I leave the pier with the dead mullet floatin' on top the water. 

Mistake #2.

I take my little girl down to the beach. A few minutes later, I see people runnin' around the end of the pier like someone yelled "free Green Card" at NTKG's family reunion.

I pick up my daughter and carry her back to the pier. At this point, I see Bill K. fighin' a fish on my rod. I'm like "you mean to tell me a cobie hit that dead mullet?" 

They tell me one of the guys reeled in my dead mulllet and put a fresh blue on my rig. I don't know if it's true, but they tell me a big blue hit that little blue and got stuck. Then they say a 75lb+ cobie hits that bigger blue and gets stuck, too.

All I know is Bill lost that big cobie while fightin' it on my rod. :redface:

Yeah, I've leaned to tie a better haywire since then. I guess that's goes to show you what ya get from tyin' a loose haywire twist from the instructions NTKG gave on his "King Rig 101" post last year. 

Mistake #3.

Note to all: Don't tie your haywires loose and crappy like Neil showed ya in that post.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yes me and vinnie put the first blue on then the seccond smaller blue got put on after he got snagged in the stinger and well the rest is history.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Newsjeff said:


> A few minutes later, I see people runnin' around the end of the pier like someone yelled "free Green Card" at NTKG's family reunion.


That's well funny NJ


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

I know Carver set the hook, about 154 times LOL, and that fish weighed 100lbs if it weighed a ounce , me and the KEEFANAITOR were standing right there , so the hook set might have weakend NTKG`S scissor knot just a little LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, SHE ate both them blues in one bite like a big old scooby snack , to funny. The look on NEWS JEFFS face PRICELESS........................LOL.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Do you eat?*



jcarroll said:


> Do you eat?


I DONT EAT..........HAHAHALOL:fishing:


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah thats definatly the biggest cobie ive ever seen and that hook up man that was great and you didnt help blake you were like come on give him some more that anit enough. LAMO


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> OK, here's the deal.
> 
> I put big ol' jumpin' mullet on my pin rig one day last Summer. The big f***er dies about 10 minutes later. Well, I shouldn't have clipped the tail so high on that fish.
> 
> ...



1. My rig has never broken on me. Maybe you need to a reminder with my cobia and king pics to see.

2. You don't make your own rigs, every time i see you, you take one of mine and say... man i didnt have time to tie a rig. Matter of fact, last time i pin rigged with you, you had one of my rigs from the year before!

3. Word on the street is that keefer and blake knicked your line so that it'd break while you were tryin to gaff it.

4. Im not worried about greencards anymore, I got a badass new laser printer.

5. Maybe if you were asian and needed a greencard you too could catch a cobia or king by yourself. or kayak and not have to get rescued.... care to tell that story next Gobbstopper?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

NTKG said:


> You don't make your own rigs, every time i see you, you take one of mine and say... man i didnt have time to tie a rig. Matter of fact, last time i pin rigged with you, you had one of my rigs from the year before!


Well, that's true. I always told you I never had any rigs just so I could use yours. 

However, the last time I king fished with you it changed my train of thought. 

Remember that day? 

A beautiful, bluebird day it was. Sunny skies with no wind. A flat, calm surf with beautiful, clear water. 

When you left your truck, your yak looked picture perfect. Rods all rigged up nicely. Everything in place so purdy. Nice rig bag all full of new rigs. Perfect.

When I get down to the water, you're soakin' wet and your yak is empty. 

Your rods and tackle are gone, and you look like you're about to cry. 

I say, "Neil, what happend?"

I'll remember this moment for as long as I live. I am looking right in your eyes when you say, "A wave got me." 

I slowly move my eyes from your face to the water behind you.

Without thinking, I say to you "What waves?" 

I swear to god, I wasn't trying to be mean. It's just that the surf was so flat.

I had one rig that day. I paddle out, catch a blue and start fishin'. Less than 30 minutes later, I hook a big ol' biter and get bitten off.

No other rigs, so I paddle back to the beach and go home. 

I learned it's better use my own rigs than depend on Neil.

He loses his.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Well, that's true. I always told you I never had any rigs just so I could use yours.
> 
> However, the last time I king fished with you it changed my train of thought.
> 
> ...


He said Gobbstopper....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> He said Gobbstopper....


Yeah, I told him that's what you called him the other day.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Yeah, I told him that's what you called him the other day.


Yeah, the first time you told me he called me that it was funny, by the tenth time it was annoying, seeing him call you it on the boards is freaking funny as hell....:beer:


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Yeah, the first time you told me he called me that it was funny, by the tenth time it was annoying, seeing him call you it on the boards is freaking funny as hell....:beer:


i know right? im telling jeff, im on to him. he's an instigator. he calls me out of the blue talking about clay called you this an that. then yesterday he calls me and says why you callin clay this and that. I had to tell him to keep his stories straight...... damn gobstopper


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Well, that's true. I always told you I never had any rigs just so I could use yours.
> 
> However, the last time I king fished with you it changed my train of thought.
> 
> ...



that was uncalled for. where i come from thats fightin words.

i still have not recovered my tackle from that day.... un freakin believable. that was the day i said i was gonna sell my 15ft and get a 13. Then I sold it and bought another 15. Only time i've flipped and I lost EVERYTHING......


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Got any powdered donuts?


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I finally got it figured out AC = Always Crying


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> I finally got it figured out AC = Always Crying


S-shiat talkin
H-horny
O-old
O-number of fish caught
T-turd 
E-eatin
R-neck


i got your mssg. when i get back home I will look in my bag O stuff


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

A/C= accidently concieved weren't a bad one either


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Ain't no need to be a player hater


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> A/C= accidently concieved weren't a bad one either


"weren't" darin, you turned into a ******* englishman now?


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Therad jackers*

YALL ARE A BUNCH OF THERAD JACKERS....HAHAHA:beer:


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

haha you added to it to dont be a complainer


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

blakester said:


> YALL ARE A BUNCH OF THERAD JACKERS....HAHAHA:beer:



yeah man, but at least im good lookin


----------



## oceanfisher88 (Feb 3, 2009)

this thread has gone on for too long lol


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Dont' be crackin' on the jackin'. 
Been livin' in the hood for a while now too


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

too long?

It's only feb 11, it could double or triple in size by the time the croaker start gettin netted.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Dr. Bubba said:


> too long?
> 
> It's only feb 11, it could double or triple in size by the time the croaker start gettin netted.


Here's one more to keep it going.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Yeah right*

:beer:


NTKG said:


> yeah man, but at least im good lookin


IN KOREA....HAHAHA


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

blakester said:


> :beer:
> 
> IN KOREA....HAHAHA


NTKG=white girls kryptonite


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

blakester said:


> :beer:
> 
> IN KOREA....HAHAHA


That's funny. Sorry Neil.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

NTKG said:


> NTKG=white girls kryptonite


This is funny too.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> This is funny too.


NTKG= BIG white girls kryptonite 

Now that's funny


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Nserch4Drum said:


> NTKG= BIG white girls kryptonite
> 
> Now that's funny


Al it's just like the brave, skinny Carolina boys that love those big women, it takes a small man to get between those 200 lb. (each) thighs and big Girls need lovin too!!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

jay b said:


> Al it's just like the brave, skinny Carolina boys that love those big women, it takes a small man to get between those 200 lb. (each) thighs and big Girls need lovin too!!


Now that why Neil was so curious about buying a moped.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Now that why Neil was so curious about buying a moped.


this would be funnier if you could spell properly....


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I don't care how you spell moped it's still fun riding one until the fellas catch you, just like doing a fat ................. well you know the rest


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

ok 2 more pages to go till the crokas start getting netted lol


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Heres another to keep the ball rollin, think them croakers is a ways off.....LOL


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

well i got high hopes just bough me yak and am waten to get after somethin


----------



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

congrats on getting the yak. I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

Croakers are in the net! .......................................................At Teachs Lair..


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

blakester said:


> Croakers are in the net! .......................................................At Teachs Lair..


I guess you're saying this thread has become a dissappointment....
It had wings for a while though....


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

blakester said:


> I have a question for all. If you hire a guide(captain) for a day of inshore fishing. NO matter the targeted species would you want your guide(captain) to fish along with you for the day? I feel that would be PAYING your guide(captain) to fish, which would kinda be like sponsoring that person to get their string stretched for the day. WHAT if he/she outfished you , how would that make you feel? Furthermore how would you feel landing your guides(captain) big catch, would that not turn you into a instant mate? Better get your client a consortium card. Would you rather see your picture on the WWW. with your trophy catch , or a picture of your guide(captain) holding their trophy catch? I understand hooking a fish and passing your rod off to your client ,if they can not get one hooked up on their own, or your client feels you deserve to crank one up because they have had such a great day, .....................would you(captain) cross that line? Now how about if you had ten rods go off all at the same time and only six people onboard(OH MY GOD WHAT DO I DO) as a mate I have NEVER seen a CAPTAIN run to the cockpit and start cranking............................. Just looking for some honest answers here folks. ...... BENT RODS AND TIGHTLINES BLAKE  opcorn:


what kind of trip? A 1,4 pack, 6 pack, Head boat? this thread got jacked so I may not be read. A 1 on 1 trip, he needs to fish if he's not rowing. A 4/6 he has a MATE but, always watches. If he has time to fish, great, he's good. Head boats, don't want to go there. CATTLE CALL.


----------

